# Storm Wigeon?



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a great morning this AM, and managed to get into the wigeon pretty good. It's interesting to see how much color variation ducks can have within a species-would you guys say that the wigeon on the bottom qualifies as a storm wigeon? I can't remember shooting one with such a light-colored head before!


Close-up


I'm always awed at how beautiful these birds are, it's such a gift to be able to hunt them!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that smiley certainly ruined an otherwise nice picture;-)


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I would say it does. Either way, that is an awesome pile of birds!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks stormy! nice job, the last two trips I've gone out on I've killed 4 drake widgeon. 4 seems to be the lucky number this year.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Excellent day, I love the sounds widgeon and pintails make.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well that smiley certainly ruined an otherwise nice picture;-)


Gotta take the salt with the sugar, right?  Actually she was the first duck I shot today, came in about 2 minutes after shooting opened and I mistook her for a mallard.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely a storm. I hope it's going on the wall. Very rare coloration. If your not mounting it, I'd love to add it to my Collection of your interested in donating it.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pumpgunner said:


> Gotta take the salt with the sugar, right?  Actually she was the first duck I shot today, came in about 2 minutes after shooting opened and I mistook her for a mallard.


I shot one on Saturday, I thought it was a teal


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

quackaddict35 said:


> I shot one on Saturday, I thought it was a teal


Well, you were technically right, since spoonies are the largest member of the teal family. :mrgreen: They sure don't taste like a teal though.

Kev-I'm not sure if he would make a good mount, he's missing a good chunk of feathers on one wing. I got some good photos of him, they are a beautiful bird for sure!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

That can be fixed/hid. I'll take it either way if it's not too late. 
Let me know.
Later,
Kev


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've decided to hang onto this one, Kev. Speaking of wigeon, here is one from a few years ago that I still kind of regret not getting mounted-it was the biggest wigeon I've ever seen, the size of a big drake mallard-


It also had the longest pin that I've ever seen on a wigeon-it was a unique bird for sure!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes that a storm wigeon. they are cool. we kill a couple every year. I love hunting wigeon. im hoping to kill some this weekend.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they are some hearty ducks! the fat layer on them and the down is some thick stuff, almost like a goose. I snapped a pic from last weeks widgeons of how fat they are.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks like it could be from a January mallard. Maybe it's a sign that we are going to have a long, cold winter?


----------

